# Anyone know of a good replacement for General Finishes, Early American (which is being discontinued)



## 1tacoshort (Dec 30, 2015)

I've put a bunch of work researching and practicing a technique that I like for finishing oak: 3 coats TransTint Honey Amber, 3 coats General Finishes Early American water based stain, 3 coats spray shellac (to protect the water-based stain from the water-based top coat), and 4 coats of General Finishes Enduro-Var water based urethane. It gives me a nice warm brown color, it seems to hold up pretty well, and, since it's water based, it's easy to clean up.

Unfortunately, it seems that General Finishes is discontinuing the Early American stain. Is there a good replacement, out there, that is similar to the Early American color? I'd really rather not go through a trial and error process to find one but I will if I have to.

Thanks!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I quit all "stain" several years ago. Dye is a lot more manageable, gives so many choices, water, alcohol, oil, and the color palette is what you are willing to make it. With experimentation, and a little information about the color wheel, all available online you can create any color.

The key is always write good notes as you go. It's something to find the recipe, but if you forget to write it down. Bummer.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 don't use pigment stains very much; except occasionally use gel stain to add accents, after the wood is colored with dye stain and sealed with shellac first.

Suggest you find a industrial paint supply that carries Mohawk Ultra® Penetrating Stain:
https://www.mohawk-finishing.com/products/wood-staining-finishing/stains-glazes-colorants/ultra-penetrating-stain/

GF Early American looks very similar to med walnut, or burnt umber in Mohawk Ultra stain line?

FWIW - Behlen's Solar Lux dye stain is same as Mohawk Ultra® Penetrating Stain; except consumer colors availability under Behlen brand label is more limited. Behlen has an American Walnut that would be closest to CF Early American once diluted, with maybe little more red? I use it often toning faded/grey walnut lumber. Prefer to dilute it 1:1 with 50:50 acetone/alcohol blend to kept it NGR (Non grain raising) .vs. using water/alcohol mix.

If you really want a pigmented stain, Mohawk offers the Mohawk Wiping Wood™ Stains, which are very similar to GF WB stains.

PS - Most any serious industrial finishing supply carrying Mowhawk products can also custom blend to create color match. My local shop(s) require 1-5 gal minimum purchase (depending on place), but can color match most anything. 
Take a GF stained sampled of white oak to store, and additional prepped test coupons. You should be able to leave with a matching color stain.

YMMV


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you decide to move into dyes, another excellent product for water/alcohol/lacquer is Transtint, highly concentrated and goes a long way. For oil based, WD Lockwood.


----------



## 1tacoshort (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks! I'll give these a try.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> If you decide to move into dyes, another excellent product for water/alcohol/lacquer is Transtint, highly concentrated and goes a long way. For oil based, WD Lockwood.
> 
> - OSU55


I've found uses for all of the Lockwood products, which I get through Joel at Tools For Working Wood A great brand, sold by a serious woodworking source.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> If you decide to move into dyes, another excellent product for water/alcohol/lacquer is Transtint, highly concentrated and goes a long way. For oil based, WD Lockwood.
> 
> - OSU55
> 
> ...


I've been looking at those. Would like to get some to try but wish i could see color samples locally. I'm bummed last time I was in NYC i couldn't make it there cause i had the family with me. Next time I go to our NY office for work I am making a point to go there.


----------

